# Minecraft: Craftingrecipe für Braustand ändern



## import java.dev.org (9. Jul 2016)

Hallo,
wie kann man das Produkt für ein bestimmtes Craftingrezept für den Braustand ändern?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man ein Event überprüfen muss, aber wie heißt dieses?

Ich will nicht, dass Ihr mir den ganzen Code schickt, sondern nur Tipps gebt und eventuell ein bisschen beschreibt wie man mit diesem Event umgeht 

Gruß
Typ


----------



## JCODA (9. Jul 2016)

Lies mal deinen Beitrag nochmal durch. 

Da steht überhaupt nichts von Minecraft drin. Woher sollen wie denn wissen, worum es geht?

Naja, ich vermute du wirst in einem Minecraft-Forum besser bedient werden.


----------



## import java.dev.org (9. Jul 2016)

Oh, hast recht...
Ich war schon in 3 verschiedenen MC-Foren, aber bei denen ist entweder immer nichts los, oder die Typen da sind total inkompeten.
-> Also für alle potentiellen Helfer: Es geht um MINECRAFT PLUGINS PROGRAMMIERUNG !!!


----------



## KeVoZ_ (9. Jul 2016)

Diese Information kannst du uns auch etwas freundlicher und nicht so angepisst mitteilen...

PS: dann such dir doch von den Hunderten Foren das beste raus... Es gibt so viele, da wird wohl eins dabei sein...

Das Produkt ändern kannst du eigentlich nicht, oder? Du kannst aber neue Rezepte hinzufügen, per Mod auf jeden Fall und auch per Plugin.
- sollte dies doch der Fall sein(!), dann wird das in irgendeinem Tutorial mit Sicherheit erklärt (YouTube, diverse Wiki's etc.)


----------



## Hellosager (10. Jul 2016)

KeVoZ_ hat gesagt.:


> Diese Information kannst du uns auch etwas freundlicher und nicht so angepisst mitteilen...



Klang für mich kein bisschen unfreundlich, aber na gut...


----------



## JavaGamer (19. Jul 2016)

Also ich kenne kein Event und auch so keine Möglichkeit das Crafting Rezept von Minecraft mit einem Plugin zu ändern, allerdings kenne weiß ich das es bei Mods mit Forge eine solche Möglichkeit gibt für den Crafting Table und für den Ofen. Darum vermute ich mal, dass es auch beim Braustand dort gehen dürfte . Also solltest du in betracht ziehen das ganze nach Forge zu porten, dort gibts massig Tutorials zu wie man das Crafting Rezept ändert (altes löschen, neues hinzufügen).

Und sonst, schau mal in die Bukkit oder Spigot API Docs nach Methoden, die dort weiterhelfen. Leider weiß ich nicht welche API du verwendest für Plugins. Aber solltest du in den Docs keine Methode finden, sofern diese aktuell sind, dann wird es wohl keine geben dafür.


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Jul 2016)

Moin,


Hellosager hat gesagt.:


> Klang für mich kein bisschen unfreundlich, aber na gut...


also für ehrlich gesagt: für mich schon !



import java.dev.org hat gesagt.:


> Es geht um MINECRAFT PLUGINS PROGRAMMIERUNG


also doch kein 'Allgemeines Java-Thema' ??? 
Glaube offen gestanden kaum, dass Du hier soviel mehr Glück haben wirst !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Henne079 (19. Jul 2016)

Es ist möglich über Tricks craftingrezepte einzufügen. Aber braurezepte geht da nicht so einfach.
Craftingrezepte kann man tricksen, indem abgefragt wird wie die items im craftingfeld liegen.

Sollte aber jemand eine Möglichkeit kennen lasse ich mich gerne belehren. ;-)


----------



## import java.dev.org (19. Jul 2016)

Hellosager hat gesagt.:


> Klang für mich kein bisschen unfreundlich, aber na gut...


Sollte auch nicht unfreundlcih gemeint sein, sondern nur hervorstechen.

Ich habs jetzt so gelöst, dass ich einfach das Inventar des Spielers überprüft und ggf. unsichtbarkeitstränke gelöscht hab.

Danke für alle sinnvollen Antworten

Typ


----------



## Henne079 (20. Jul 2016)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz den Zusammenhang zwischen Rezept verändern und Item aus dem Inventar löschen.

Das nächste mal doch einfach direkt schreiben was du machen möchtest, dann kann man auch besser helfen.


----------

